# Cool tip for frozen nuts



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 23, 2021)

Why wax ? 
How does wax help the process ? 
🤔


----------



## all riders (Jun 23, 2021)

Indeed? It was a Brazilian wax that caused your frozen nuts in the first place!


----------



## dasberger (Jun 23, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Why wax ?
> How does wax help the process ?
> 🤔



Wax is a lube...  in liquid form.  For instance ski wax goes on wet (melted) dries solid and then heat from friction between ski and snow provides better "glide" essentially lubricating between ski and snow.  Also a number of paraffin wax lubes out there for chains etc.  Its also hydrophobic which helps in a number of applications


----------



## dasberger (Jun 23, 2021)

Warmer undies??  I like that tip...  penetrating oil can be so harsh indoors!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 23, 2021)

Very good explanation.... Thank you very much .... Definitly worth a try !!!!
Thanks again 

Bob


----------

